# Ariens ST824 8hp Engine Problem



## 99VenomSVT (Mar 10, 2005)

I have an 8hp Tecumseh on an Ariens ST824 SnowBlower. The problem is that the bolt ear on the block that the carb manifold attaches to broke off.
I guess my question is, Has anyone ever run into this problem an fixed it ??? This is a very strong engine and I would hate to have to replace the block/engine because of this problem.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

If it's weldable, have someone weld a new one. I have a ariens and wouldn't replace the whole thing for just that.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

alluminum? if you can get a person that can weld alluminum good, and straight, you might could have it welded back on.


----------

